# Species Price



## jack clutter (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi i was just wondering on the prices and availability of the following birds:
Red-Legged Seriema-?
Northern Ground Hornbill-?
Egyptian Vulture-?
Southern Yellow Billed Hornbill-?
Raven-?
Hoatzin-?
Greater Hornbill-?
don't worry i never intend on owning all of these animals i was just curious, although i am particularly interested in the Vulture, Seriema and the Ground Hornbill.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I've only seen red billed hornbills for sale, between £700 and £1000 a pair. Never seen anything you've listed unfortunately.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

jack clutter said:


> Hi i was just wondering on the prices and availability of the following birds:
> Red-Legged Seriema-?
> Northern Ground Hornbill-?
> Egyptian Vulture-?
> ...


I would say that the most easily obtainable species you have listed would be Seriemas, Ravens & Yellow-Billed Hornbills. Ground Hornbills & Egyptian Vultures I have never seen available for sale. Hoatzins................keep dreaming! haha


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Unfortunately we can only dream of these birds becoming available again, I have in a previous life been a bird dealer and most things have been available, I can remember retailing red bill hornbills at less than £100 each!! And that was only 6 or so years ago. Ravens are easy to come by but really do require a huge enclosure, I have a friend with a pr in a lion cage! As for the rest, antique stuffed maybe your only option. Or move to Asia where there is no unfair import ban.

j


----------



## jack clutter (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replys everyone, are there any guide prices on the Ravens and *Seriema? As for the vulture itdousn't have to be an Eygptian species, its thats my favorite, i'd really like a species of vulture, any suggestions? *


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

i like turkey vultures and no where to get one but there about £1000 each


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

jack clutter said:


> Thanks for the replys everyone, are there any guide prices on the Ravens and *Seriema? As for the vulture itdousn't have to be an Eygptian species, its thats my favorite, i'd really like a species of vulture, any suggestions? *


Vulture-wise, you can get White-Backed Vultures & Turkey Vultures fairly easily.


----------

